# Angelo Po italian Combi oven BX61G



## ChrisChimo (Jul 31, 2017)

anyone had any experience with Angelo Po combi ovens? I would appreciate a review on the brand.
I am setting up a kitchen for a small restaurant with medium utilisation of an oven. So we want to invest in something consistent and good quality.


----------



## thomas fontaine (Oct 2, 2016)

Angelopo is of Italian manufacture one of the brands of ovens known in Europe. Check the presence of a real steam generator in the oven, which makes a significant difference in price when purchased. RATIONAL, of German manufacture, exclusively equipped with steam generator remains the reference N ° 1 in combi-steamers.


----------

